# G.L. Pease - Odyssey



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Before I start, I should disclaim that I'm not really a Latakia kind of guy, as a matter of fact; honestly, I can't take much of it. My Latakia experience has been a couple of bowls of Lane's Crown Achievement, MC's Frog Morton, and Dunhill's Baby's Bottom; and didn't really enjoy any of them. So therefore, I'm not an latakia whore in any way.

That all being said, I actually like this stuff

It's something about the Latakia ironically, there's just enough of the stuff to give it that smokey smell, but all the while you can tell that there's other tobaccos in it. Also, I finally found a use for my Tsuge that I've been complaining about here and there, the shortness of it makes it perfect with the cool smoke that Odyssey produces. As for burning problems, on tobaccoreviews I read that it couldn't stay lit. For me, after 10 minutes of sitting out, it smoked fine after the false light. 

The bottom line is: if you don't like latakia but don't want to forsake it, this is a definite blend you might wanna try.

(P.S. This tin has been sitting just barely less than a year, and that may have something to do with it.)


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I like this - very cool smoking, maybe the least bitey tobacco I have tried.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

As an additional thought - if you rush this and get it a bit hot, the latakia seems to really come forward. I have a meer that gets warm if you don't take your time... actually found some more flavor than normal once it got hotter. Still pretty non-bitey even if abused.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I just received a tin of this - while I am not planning on opening this one for a bit (because I have so much other open stuff) I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Had a bowl of this last night, damn I loved it!


----------



## Aberlour (Mar 11, 2007)

I love Odyssey and have a new Pete dedicated to it.


----------

